# Brag on mine



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a pair of Akitas. They're not a breed that is really a LGD (and I would never recommend someone get an Akita as a LGD) - my two are my house dogs, but share the back yard with my three chickens. It's cute because if I'm not outside, the hens will just follow my boydog Logan around.

I was out brushing my girldog Blaze today since shedding season for her is in full swing when I heard the chickens screech and then scuttle into some bushes. I looked up and saw a red tail hawk well below the tree line flying off.

Awful stones-ey since I was just a dozen feet or so away from the chickens.

So I hung out for a while and didn't see the hawk again.

I went inside for a glass of water and left the dogs outside just in case the hawk came back.

I heard a ruckus and ran out in time to see Blaze pounce the hawk that had pounced one of my hens.

She let the hawk up and it flew off while 'Stache ran into the bushes.

I checked her over, and aside from missing a generous handful of feathers, there's not a scratch on her. She's a little traumatized, though, but I can't blame her.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Good for you dogs  They very much, take care of their own :thumb:

My Mom had an Akita, great dogs.... She had banties, ducks and a one legged, crooked necked goose ( George had survived 'freezing' in a pond and 2 coyote attacks) ........ I remember seeing Shamoo walkin' across the field with one or a few following right behind ( though, she didn't like the goose to 'follow' her, he had a fascination with her tail :shocked: , She was a 'long haired' Akita, and had a big 'feathered' tail)


----------



## Hexe (Mar 8, 2007)

I had an akita as a farm dog too at one point. 
Like you said - not a LGD, but she was tolerant towards my cats and the poultry and she learned that she was allowed to kill anything else that came on the place. She caught and killed foxes, woodchucks, racoons, an owl, not to mention all the stray dogs she fought and ran off. I NEVER lost any poultry. 

She died of old age and within a few months of her death we realized what we lost, because we were overrun with all of the above mentioned predators and a few others to boot.


----------

